

How We Improved Page-Load-Time By 1600%, using CloudFront - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/attachmentsme/developer-blog/blob/master/cloudfront.md

======
BenjaminCoe
In an effort to speedup our landing page at Attachments.me, we moved all of
our assets over to Amazon's CloudFront CDN. I was shocked by just how much
this improved performance.

